

Why your age doesn’t matter - shahedkhan30
http://shahedkhan.org/2011/06/why-your-age-doesnt-matter/

======
rdl
It might make me an asshole or shortsighted, but I wouldn't do business with
anyone under 18 (except as an intern working on totally random stuff, or
otherwise in an educational way) in the USA due to the legal issues -- a minor
can't enter into binding contracts, and unless it is a really exceptional
case, the risk and legal costs of trying to work around that exceed the
contribution from the employee, at least for anything with IP law
considerations, like almost all startups.

~~~
shahedkhan30
Well it's almost a stereotypical issue, but from where I see it, I can sort of
agree to what you pointed out, about the legal issues and what not, but
considering the fact that not all teenagers are party-fanatics, drink alcohol.

Their is a good chunk of teens out there that put their mind and thoughts into
what they like best, such as their hobbies. Some have dreams of being in the
NFL, some dream to be doctors, etc.

My point here is that a lot of people in our society think that teens are
worthless, they have to look outside of the box. In particular, entrepreneurs,
and investors need to look out of the box, they have to see their background
knowledge, what interests they have, almost like any other entrepreneur they
invest in.

------
spartanfan10
Age totally affects knowledge. You can possibly be 16 years old and claim to
have the breadth of technical and business knowledge as someone who is 35 and
has been with multiple companies in multiple industries. That statement only
proves the contrary. I'm not saying you can't be successful when you're young,
but this is not some cultural stigma that exists for no reason.

------
vegai
Somehow I have the feeling that in 10 years this guy will be complaining about
inexperienced youngsters and how naive he was back then.

~~~
shahedkhan30
Somehow, I have the feeling that you're wrong.

------
hsmyers
Of course it matters! It matters at either end in fact. You can certainly be
too young, but even in this supposedly enlightened industry you can clearly be
too old as well. And yes, there are pre-rolled bs phrases to make excuses
with. I'm sorry young person, you can't sign a contract... Oh---you are much
too old to be flexible... Thing to do is to ignore all of the above and just
keep on truckin! Do the thing you love and ignore the rest.

~~~
shahedkhan30
I agree with you, I love what I'm doing, which is owning my own start-up
(launching soon), I've only been curious as why others look down at teenagers,
their are many teens out there that are smarter than other start-up owners,
without a doubt.

I don't want my age to interfere with my start-up, do you know what I'm
saying?

------
paulnelligan
Age does matter, but it doesn't mean that you're incapable of running a
business. There are plenty of examples of wunderkinds out there who can do the
job much better than their elders in every realm of life.

But don't be foolish enough to believe that the experience you gather over the
course of your life doesn't have a significant impact. It does!

~~~
shahedkhan30
I agree with you also, but in terms of age, it doesn't have to matter.

Running a business can mean anything, but running a start-up backed by an
investor, and valuated at $10M+ isn't heard of from entrepreneurs 19 and
below.

I want society to think of the teenagers that have interests in what they like
to do, can do it, but I don't want to have the feeling that people will watch
the teenager and have an eye on them more than anyone older than 25. I hope
you understand, what I'm trying to say here.

